# What to look for when buying a used snowblower.



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Once again Danny has come through with an outstanding video to help us all. This time it's with an excellent video that covers a lot of points about what to look for when buying a used snow blower.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Good info*

Good info there for someone looking for a new blower.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thats good info for someone looking to buy a used blower also


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

His videos are always interesting and informative. Lots of people have gotten help from him.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We've had a lot of posts lately from folks who have bought used snowblowers and found out later that previous owners had used improper shear bolts, or had hit something that caused damage that showed up later.

That in mind, I thought I'd put this thread with the video on what to look for when buying used back up on top.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw that video. Didn't really go over single stages that well but then again they are a lot simpler than a 2 stage.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good point, but I suppose just being mindful of the obvious wear and tear that he points out would apply to single stage machines as well. Maybe being from his neck of the woods single stage snowblowers aren't too common. In fact, when I searched his channel for "single stage" these three videos came up.

The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Good point, but I suppose just being mindful of the obvious wear and tear that he points out would apply to single stage machines as well. Maybe being from his neck of the woods single stage snowblowers aren't too common. In fact, when I searched his channel for "single stage" these three videos came up.
> 
> The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube


Yep very true. I watched ever single episode of small engines Q&A before I even got my snow blower fixed. Probably the only differences would be the paddles. Checking the wheels and scraper bars would be similar and of course the belt system.


----------

